# Help with finding Donor Sperm & Gifting Eggs



## Paulapumpkin (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted some advice about donor sperm.

My DH and have decided not to have the SSR and to go for donor instead. We had a rough year last year as I didn't have a period for 13 weeks but after many tests it was confirmed I wasn't pregnant.  I was gutted but it made us realise we needed to move forward and decide what route we would take. 

We haven't got a clue where to start with this apart from contacting the CARE clinic in Northampton who have told us that they don't have much sperm.  

Has anyone had donor treatment abroad?

I would also like to gift my eggs or maybe find a couple who need eggs but would consider gifting sperm to us.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Paula
xxx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Paula
I think it is likely that any clinic in the UK would be interested in an offer of donating eggs in return for them supplying donor sperm.  You could try your own clinic first.  There are some clinics that have good supplies of donor sperm - Manchester Fertility Services in the North and several clinics in London, London Women's Clinic, the Bridge, and St. Bartholomews.  This is not an exclusive list, just the ones I happen to know about.
Best of luck
Olivia


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just saw your thread - really helpful info Olivia- we are also struggling at the moment with the sperm shortage, I emailed LWC yesterday but will also try the other clinics you mention. Our ideal would be to buy sperm to then use locally. Our current clinic has put us back on the waiting list - it is so frustrating!

Paula - we are with Care as well, in Sheffield and they centralise their sperm don't they so we are both obviously suffering because of that. Good luck with it and how kind to want to donate your eggs. 

Thanks
Tiny
x


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi Paula.
We've got the opposite problem. Was diagnosed with POF about 10 years ago. Havent had a period since i was 21.
Husband and myself decided to go for IVF through egg donation and saw a clinic in Glasgow in December last year. Were told there isnt enough egg donors and the waiting list is at least 10 year . Totally shocked and deflated. 
Husband is willing to donate sperm. They told us our only chance is to find our own donor. Unsuccessful so far. It's so hard asking friends and putting them in the position of "having to say no".
It's great that you're thinking about donating eggs. Always thought sperm would be more readyly  available. You just dont realise till ur in that situation.
We're 34 and 35. The clock is ticking. Seing a clinic in Dundee in march. Hopefully they'll be more helpful. Would love to hear from you if you'd like to chat.
Love Anya


----------

